

Ask HN: Are there any time-clock web-apps? - afaqurk

I'm looking for a web-based solution (internally or service-provider hosting) which would allow employees to clock in &#38; clock out. And managers be able to do simple monitoring like a list of who is currently clocked in. Everything I see online (www.shiftplanning.com, www.clockspot.com, www.timeclockonline.com, etc.) seems to be either too rudimentary or far beyond our needs. Any advice?
======
johnmurch
Checkout <http://www.getmantis.com/>

